# Basketball courts in Lakes



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw a couple of outdoor basketball courts in the Lakes a few months back. Can residents of the Springs and Meadows also use these courts ? Thanks!


----------



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

markmauricio said:


> I saw a couple of outdoor basketball courts in the Lakes a few months back. Can residents of the Springs and Meadows also use these courts ? Thanks!


I think you can play.....I played basketball there few times and I am living in Tecom. Just say to security that you are going to the sport club....


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks! I think I need to shoot some hoops before I join your games. Let me know when you plan to start.


----------



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

markmauricio said:


> Thanks! I think I need to shoot some hoops before I join your games. Let me know when you plan to start.


No worries, I think we will start to play basketball on 31st Oct.....I will send emails to all players.....still I am waiting confirmation for timings.....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, keep me in mind when you send out PM's/emails. Would like to get back into basketball.


----------



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> Hey, keep me in mind when you send out PM's/emails. Would like to get back into basketball.


No worries, I will....We are playing indoor, 5 on 5...Just send an emai to xxxxxxxxxxxx with your height/weight, age and position you play.....you will get an email with timings and location...


----------

